# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  ΑΛΚΟΟΛΙΣΜΟΣ

## natalia_

Καλησπερα.Πριν κατι μερες βρηκα το site σας και θελω να ρωτησω για το προβλημα μιας φιλης μου με ενα συγγενικο της προσωπο που ειναι αλκοολικος.
Επινε εδω και πολλα χρονια και παντα υπηρχε το προβλημα του πως θα γυρισει σπιτι,σε τι κατασταση θα ειναι,ποσο θα εχει πιει κλπ.Υπηρχαν πολλες φορες που οι δικοι του τον ψαχνανε ειτε γιατι νευριαζε και εφευγε απο το σπιτι,ειτε γιατι ξεχνιοταν πινοντας με τους φιλους του.
Τελευταια η κατασταση εχει επιδεινωθει καπως,εχει πεσει καποιες φορες σε κομα απο το ποτο,ομως δεν παραδεχεται οτι εχει προβλημα.Το θεμα ειναι οτι ενδιαφερεται πολυ για τους δικους του,ομως ειναι φορες που δειχνει οτι δε βαζει τιποτα πανω απο το ποτο.Υπαρχουν βεβαια και φορες που εχει προσπαθησει να το κοψει,ομως μετα ξανααρχιζει.
Η οικογενεια του απο τη μια θελει να τον βοηθησει,αλλα απο την αλλη εχει απελπιστει κιολας με το να υπαρχει συνεχεια ενα κλιμα ανασφαλειας για το πως θα ειναι την αλλη μερα,μην παθει τιποτα,πως θα αντιδρασει για οτιδηποτε και με το να υπαρχουν συνεχως εντασεις.
εσεις ποια νομιζετε οτι θα πρεπει να ειναι η αντιμετωπιση των δικων του?Να συνεχισουν τις προσπαθειες να τον πεισουν να αλλαξει,εστω και αν βλεπουν οτι οι προσπαθειες αυτες ειναι καπως ματαιες ή να τον αφησουν στη μοιρα του?
Ναταλια

----------


## olga_soul

Ειλικρινά με γύρισες πολύ παλιά στην δική μου κόλλαση που βίωσα για 15 συνεχόμενα χρόνια συμβιώνοντας με αλκοολικό πατέρα, ο οποίος μετά από κάποια ηλικία και έπειτα από χρόνια χρήση ποτών και κατάθλιψη που είχε , άρχισε να αποκτά αλκοολική σχιζοφρένεια κάνοντας πλεον την προσέγγιση του προβλήματός του ακόμα πιο δύσκολη. Στη δική μου οικογένεια τα 15 αυτά χρόνια δοκιμάσαμε η αλήθεια πολλές μεθόδους προσέγγισης (εσωτερικής και εξωτερικής βοήθειας) , αλλά και δεν απέδωσε κανένα και οι υπόλοιποι αποκτήσαμε ψυχολογικά προβλήματα. Πρώτη από όλους εγώ που σήκωσα και το μεγαλύτερο βάρος στο σπίτι. Τώρα που είμαι πιο ήρεμη... ( ο πατέρας μου έχει πεθάνει εδώ και 6 χρόνια) και έχοντας αναλύσει συγκεντρωτικά τα όσα πέρασα , μπορώ τουλάχιστον με τα δικά μου βιώματα να πω ως συμπέρασμα ότι αν κάποιος παρόλο που έχει σύμμαχους στο πλευρό του δεν επιθυμεί πραγματικά βοήθεια όταν του δίνεται απλόχερα γιανα ξεπεράσει το πρόβλημά του , τότε δεν θα ξεφύγει από αυτό και κάπου το έβλεπα και συνεχίζω να το βλέπω εγωιστικό μιας και σκέφτεται τα δρώμενα της ζωής με βάση τον εαυτό του και μόνο , παρόλο που και άλλοι άνθρωποι συνδέονται με αυτόν έχοντας τις όποιες επιπτώσεις... Τον πατέρα μου τον έβλεπα λοιπόν από ένα διάστημα και έπειτα ένα απέραντο ΕΓΩ.....που δεν σκεφτόταν το ΕΜΕΙΣ....γιατί αν το σκεφτόταν ίσως να έκανε μια προσπάθεια να βγει από το τούνελ. Στην περίπτωση που αναφέρεις μόνο καλό κουράγιο μπορώ να σου πω μιας και δεν υπάρχει πανάκια αντιμετώπισης...

----------


## erwtokritos

Αγαπητή φίλη 
Καλοσώρισες κατ αρχήν στη παρέα μας !

Πολύ σωστά επισήμανε η Όλγα ότι αν κάποιος δε παραδεκτεί ότι έχει πρόβλημα και δε κάνει κάτι τότε δε λύνεται και το πρόβλημα.
Βέβαια πιστεύω ότι έχει μεγάλη σημασία το περιβάλλον και ο τρόπος που κάποιος θα αγγίξει το πρόβλημά του αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι τρομερά δύσκολο έως αδύνατο θα έλεγα να βελτιωθεί η κατάστασή του (εφόσον είναι προχωρημένη) χωρίς τη βοήθεια ειδικού !

----------


## natalia_

Καλως σας βρηκα και ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας.Για ειδικο του εχουν πει αρκετες φορες να παει αλλα δε δεχεται με τιποτα.

----------


## arktos

Ναταλία, γεια σου. Είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το φιλικό σου πρόσωπο. Οι γονείς μου με έβρισκαν λιπόθυμη από το ποτό.Έπινα από το πρωί μέχρι το βράδυ και φυσικά δε παραδεχόμουν πως είχα γίνει αλκοολική. Ένα ξημέρωμα ανοίγω τα ματάκια μου ( ήμουν ξαπλωμένη στο καναπέ του σαλονιού ) και βλέπω από πάνω μου δύο κυρίους με άσπρη στολή. Είχαν καλέσει ασθενοφόρο οι γονείς μου και με πήγε καρφί στο Αιγινήτειο. Εκεί μου σύστησαν κάποια θεραπεία που δεν ακολούθησα. Εγώ βέβαια έπασχα τελικά από μανιοκατάθλιψη και ύστερα από λίγο καιρό με έβαλαν, χωρίς τη θέληση μου στη Γαλήνη ( ιδιωτική κλινική ). Εκεί άρχισα θεραπεία για τη μανιοκατάθλιψη, οπότε έκοψα και το ποτό. Όταν μεταφέρθηκα στο Αιγινήτειο, συνάντησα πολλούς ανθρώπους που είχαν πρόβλημα με το αλκοόλ. Μπορείτε να ρωτήσετε εκεί για πληροφορίες και ίσως να σας συμβουλέψει κάποιος ψυχίατρος. Να μη τον αφήσουν όμως έτσι. Να ψάξουν όλους τους τρόπους αντιμετώπισης. Εγώ μόνο αυτά γνωρίζω.Περιμένουμε νέα.

----------


## adamantia

Ναταλία έχω ίδιο πρόβλημα με κάποιο συγγενικό πρόσωπο. Θα συμφωνήσω με όλους τους παραπάνω ότι το πρώτο και σημαντικότερο βήμα είναι να παραδεχτεί ότι έχει πρόβλημα και να το συνειδητοποιήσει. Και εκτός από αυτό πρέπει να θέλει να βγει από το πρόβλημά του. Σίγουρα χρειάζεται ειδικό. Αν εσείς δεν ξέρετε πως να τον προσεγγίσετε ωστε να τον βοηθήσετε να μπει σε ένα δρόμο, καλό θα ήταν να πάτε στην αρχή σε έναν ειδικό, να του μιλήσετε για όλη την κατάσταση. Θα μπορέσει να σας πει πως να τον πλησιάσετε, να του συμπεριφέρεστε κ.ά. Μην ξεχνάς ότι για όλων των ειδών τις εξαρτήσεις αλκοόλ, ναρκωτικά στα προγράμματα που υπάρχουν για τους παθόντες υπάρχουν και τα ανάλογα για τα συγγενικά πρόσωπα.
Σου εύχομαι ολόψυχα το καλύτερο για εκείνον, μα και για σας.

----------


## natalia_

Ευχαριστω και τις δυο σας για το ενδιαφερον.Εχει γινει συζητηση με ψυχιατρο και το μονο που συνεστησε,εφοσον εκεινος δεν δεχεται να παει κ να συνεργαστει με καποιον ειδικο,ηταν να του βαζουνε xanax στον καφε(γιατι δεν υπηρχε περιπτωση να παρει φαρμακα ή εκανε οτι τα παιρνε και τα πεταγε μετα)για να ηρεμει και να μην υπαρχει κινδυνος να πεσει παλι σε κομα,μιας που τελευταια ειχε γινει συχνο φαινομενο αυτο.Το χειροτερο ειναι οτι εχει δημιουργηθει προβλημα τοσο στο νευρικο συστημα με αποτελεσμα που και που να παθαινει κατι σαν αμνησια,να μην αναγνωριζει προσωπα(αυτο κραταει για λιγη ωρα μονο)ή να μη θυμαται καθολου διαφορα γεγονοτα ακομα και αν αυτα εχουν συμβει λιγη ωρα πριν,οσο και στο συκωτι.Μετα απο εξετασεις που εκανε με το ζορι και βγηκαν πολυ χαλια οι γιατροι ειπαν οτι ηδη υπαρχει μεγαλο προβλημα και οτι αν δε σταματησει το ποτο θα πεθανει απο κυρωση του υπατος.
Πραγματικα ενω υπαρχει κατανοηση απο τους γυρω του,εχει και αυτη καπου τα ορια της γιατι ειναι οτι αν ο αλλος δεν παραδεχεται οτι εχει προβλημα και παρολο που βλεπει το τι κακο κανει στους δικους του δε δειχνει καποια θεληση να αλλαξει,αλλα αυτο που κανει ειναι να βγαζει τους υπολοιπους τρελους,λεγοντας οτι δεν πινει και οτι ειναι μια χαρα και απλα οι αλλοι προσπαθουν να τον βγαλουν οτι εχει προβλημα,καπου και αυτα τα ορια εξατλουνται.

----------


## natalia_

Ευχαριστω Αφροδιτη,θα κοιταξω το site που μου λες.

----------


## romantic paul

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ..ΕΙΜΑΙ 40 ΕΤΩΝ ΑΛΚΟΟΛΙΚΟΣ ΣΕ ΑΠΟΧΗ..
ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΟΛΓΑ ,ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΝΑΤΑΛΙΑ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΝΑ ΡΙΞΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ LINK
http://www.escopa.gr/

----------

